# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Dell представила в Беларуси полное портфолио потребительских и корпоративных решений

## Labs

Компания Dell представила полное портфолио потребительских продуктов и бизнес-решений на белорусском рынке. Презентация состоялась в рамках пресс-конференции, которая прошла 24 марта 2016 года в конференц-зале отеля Marriott. Компания Dell, как один из лидеров мирового рынка ИТ, продемонстрировала обновления всех своих ключевых линеек: мощные и стильные ноутбуки XPS 13 и XPS 15, доступные потребительские ноутбуки Inspiron, новинки серии Vostro и надежные ноутбуки бизнес-класса Latitude теперь доступны и в Беларуси. Компактные и производительные настольные компьютеры OptiPlex Micro и мониторы с поддержкой самых современных технологий призваны привнести комфорт в повседневную жизнь и работу. Для корпоративных заказчиков и клиентов компания также подготовила обновленные серверы Dell PowerEdge13-го поколения. 

Новые модели ноутбуков несут значительный прирост производительности благодаря процессорам Intel® Core™ пятого и шестого поколения, а в серверах удалось увеличить скорость работы широкого перечня приложений благодаря мощным процессорам Intel Xeon E3-1200 v5.

На презентации с подробными докладами выступили Алексей Кононский, менеджер по работе с партнерами компании Dell в Украине и странах СНГ, и Вера Шац, менеджер по развитию партнерской сети в странах СНГ. 

«Мы прислушиваемся к отзывам потребителей по всему миру и стремимся определить, каким должен быть идеальный ноутбук для каждого. Именно поэтому у нас есть широкая линейка Inspiron для универсальных нужд и нетребовательных задач. Линейка Vostro предназначена для деловых людей и призвана максимально учитывать корпоративные потребности. Для бизнес-пользователей, нуждающихся в особой защите данных и широком наборе функций, предусмотрена серия Latitude. Самой стильной в нашем портфолио стала серия ноутбуков XPS для тех, кто активно работает с мультимедийным контентом», — прокомментировал Алексей Кононский. 

Флагманская линейка мультимедийных устройств была представлена самым компактным в мире c диагональю 13 дюймов ноутбуком XPS 13, который уже успел завоевать множество наград по всему миру, и моделью XPS 15 — единственным 15-дюймовым ноутбуком с дисплеем InfinityEdge, которому также нет конкурентов по компактности в сравнении с традиционными ноутбуками. Опциональный дисплей UltraSharp Quad HD+ с рамкой размером 5,2 мм содержит 5,7 миллиона пикселей, поэтому фильмы и презентации будут насыщены яркими цветами и точными деталями. Ноутбуки XPS позволяют наслаждаться простотой совместного использования и четким изображением при просмотре практически под любым углом, благодаря панели IPS IGZO2, обеспечивающей широкий угол обзора до 170˚. На этом ярком экране можно смотреть фильмы даже при солнечном свете, не упуская детали. Конструкция из механически обработанного алюминия означает, что ноутбуку серии XPS обеспечена прочность и долговечность корпуса. При изготовлении продуктов XPS используются премиум-материалы: углеродное волокно, аналогичное тому, которое используется для некоторых легковых автомобилей высокого класса и гоночных велосипедов, обеспечивает великолепное сочетание легкости и прочности. Оба ноутбука опционально поддерживают сенсорный ввод: пользователь может применять жесты управления на экране. Процессоры Intel Core шестого поколения и видеокарты сегмента hi-end обеспечивают высокую скорость и надежность работы обоих устройств. 

Новые ноутбуки Inspiron 15 и 17 серии 5000 объединяют в себе тонкий дизайн, актуальные характеристики и впечатляющий набор функций, например, сенсорные дисплеи FHD. Графические карты NVIDIA® GeForce® или AMD Radeon™ придадут еще больше производительности для быстрого считывания видеофайлов и перекодирования медиафайлов в разные форматы. Управление мультимедийной библиотекой будет легким, благодаря портам HDMI и USB 3.0, кардридеру и вместительным жестким дискам. Новые ноутбуки поддерживают более новый быстрый стандарт беспроводной связи 802.11ac, что обеспечивает улучшенный диапазон и скорость для лучшего серфинга, воспроизведения и видеоконференций. Легкое в использовании программное обеспечение от Dell способствует защищенному хранению данных и удаленному доступу к ним. Корпус новых ноутбуков может быть представлен в пяти цветовых вариантах: красный, белый, серебристый, синий и черный цвета. Благодаря тонким размерам, легкому весу и мощной батарее (до 8 часов, в зависимости от конфигурации), новые ноутбуки Inspiron серии 5000 можно легко брать с собой куда угодно. Inspiron 17 5000 опционально оснащается камерой Intel Real Sense с системой 3D сканирования объектов. 

Новый ноутбук Vostro 14 5000 (5459) оснащен улучшенной производительностью и простыми в использовании средствами защиты в тонком корпусе.     Ноутбук с сенсорным дисплеем (опционально), энергосберегающими процессорами Intel® Skylake и дискретной графической картой до 4 ГБ обеспечивает необходимую продуктивность и производительность в компактном корпусе. При толщине 18,45 мм и весе от 1,66 кг Vostro 14 серии 5000 можно брать с собой в любую командировку. Vostro 14 серии 5000 загружается за несколько секунд благодаря твердотельному накопителю объемом 256 ГБ и жесткому диску на 1 ТБ для хранения всех важных данных пользователя(опционально). Улучшенный стереозвук с технологией Waves MaxxAudio® Pro повышает качество звучания, к тому же ноутбук оснащен тремя разъемами USB 3.0 (1 — с технологией PowerShare) и HDMI-разъемом для подключения к периферийным устройствам. С привлекательной матовой алюминиевой крышкой в сером (Era Grey) или золотом цвете (Jingle Gold) стильный ноутбук Vostro 14 также оснащен алюминиевой панелью для опоры рук, которая остается при работе прохладной на ощупь.

Линейка высококлассных мониторов от Dell позволяет компаниям улучшить индивидуальные решения, чтобы соответствовать высоким рабочим требованиям. Новый монитор Dell 55 (E5515H) имеет 55-дюймовый широкоформатный дисплей с разрешением Full HD и контрастностью 3000:1, предоставляя превосходную четкость для презентаций, схематики и видеозвонков. Альтернатива традиционным проекторам и телевизорам может использоваться в конференц-залах, поскольку монитор Dell 55 автоматически подстраивается под разрешение компьютера, поэтому участники конференции будут всегда иметь под рукой легкодоступную полноэкранную проекцию.

Обновление семейства ноутбуков бизнес-класса Latitude предполагает различные стили работы, которые подойдут как руководителю-путешественнику, так и требовательным специалистам, работающим «в полях». Новый Latitude 13 7000 самый защищенный ноутбук 2-в-1, который сочетает в себе легкий Ultrabook™ бизнес-класса и планшет в одном мощном устройстве. Ноутбук 2-в-1 с 13,3-дюймовым дисплеем и профессиональной ИСО-сертифицированной клавиатурой с подсветкой поддерживает функцию мгновенного спящего режима Instant Go, который обычно встречается в смартфонах и планшетах. 

В дополнение к ранее анонсированным Latitude 14 и 15 5000 новые ноутбуки Latitude 12 5000 удовлетворяют потребности любого мобильного профессионала, где бы он ни работал: в офисе или кафе. Новые Latitude 14 и 15 3000, которые предназначены для потребностей и бюджета небольших и развивающихся компаний, владеют характеристиками ноутбука бизнес-класса и правильным балансом мобильности, продуктивности и доступности. Тоньше и легче, чем предыдущие модели, и с сервисной поддержкой бизнес-класса, новый ноутбук серии 3000 может похвастаться работой от батареи в течение целого дня, защищенной от влаги клавиатурой, памятью до 1 ТБ, и 14- или 15-дюймовым опционально сенсорным дисплеем. Компания Dell является единственным А-вендором производителем полного высокозащищенного портфолио устройств и сверхпрочных устройств Latitude Rugged с поддержкой защиты, управляемости и сервисной поддержкой бизнес-класса. Самое новое обновление линейки Dell — ноутбук Latitude 14 Rugged, который может похвастаться длительностью работы в любом месте. Ноутбук обладает высокой продуктивностью при высокой температуре благодаря системе теплового управления QuadCool™ четвертого поколения. 

C конструкцией корпуса на 67% меньше, чем форм-фактор самого маленького настольного компьютера от Dell, а также с 5 разными опциями монтажа, новые OptiPlex 9020 и 3020 Micro владеют мощью, в которой нуждаются специалисты разных компаний. Самый защищенный и управляемый компьютер на рынке OptiPlex 9020 Micro — идеальное устройство для работы местах с ограниченным пространством и безопасность является приоритетом. Десктоп OptiPlex 3020 Micro обеспечивает необходимую продуктивность бизнес-класса в одном компактном устройстве.

Обновленные серверы Dell PowerEdge 13-го поколения способны помочь компаниям малого и среднего бизнеса подготовиться к росту. Новые серверы относятся к системам начального уровня. Они обеспечивают увеличенную производительность, улучшенные гибкость и эффективность. Портфель серверов Dell пополнился стоечными моделями PowerEdge R330 и R230 и башенными моделями PowerEdge T330 и T130. Впервые в линейке Dell PowerEdge модель начального уровня — PowerEdge T130 — предлагается с инструментарием Dell OpenManage, позволяющим небольшим компаниям на 40% сократить время внедрения и упростить управление. 

«Согласно недавно проведенному опросу ИТ-директоров из разных стран, основные сложности, с которыми сталкиваются малые и средние предприятия, касаются производительности, потенциала аппаратного обеспечения и сложности ИТ-инфраструктуры. Серверы Dell PowerEdge разработаны с учетом дальнейшего роста и предназначены для решения этих вопросов. Новейшие серверы Dell помогают повысить производительность, без труда перейти на более ресурсоемкие приложения и повысить уровень операционной эффективности», — отметила Вера Шац. 

По мере своего роста организации могут дополнить новые ноутбуки, мониторы и серверы Dell PowerEdge другим аппаратным и программным обеспечением Dell, а также услугами Dell, которые вместе помогут эффективно работать на любом этапе.

Dell в социальных сетях: http://www.facebook.com/Dell.CIS

----------

